# The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (New Demo - Update Processing)



## Cinesamples (Jun 17, 2010)

Something special happens in mono using this retro signal chain, its hard to put into words but it just gets the right sound. Fortunately there are a few photos from the Kind of Blue Session that show the exact mic position used for the Bill Evans piano, the Kelly mic position was different.

This was just me noodling around on the real piano, but since we grabbed 9 chromatic layers you can be assured the real thing will sound like this. It was quite an experience sitting there, imagining my piano heroes on this keyboard - i am quite happy we managed to capture it - from a purely pianist perspective. 

What was really interesting is that sitting their playing this thing, it didn't sound at all like this in the live room - iòà¯���ØÁ7à¯���ØÁ8à¯���ØÁ9à¯���ØÁ:à¯���ØÁ;à¯���ØÁ<à¯���ØÁ=à¯���ØÁ>à¯���ØÁ?à¯���ØÁ@à¯���ØÁAà¯���ØÁBà¯���ØÁCà¯���ØÁDà¯���ØÁEà¯���ØÁFà¯���ØÁGà¯��


----------



## Alex W (Jun 18, 2010)

Love that sound, congrats! Good luck with the development.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

I will look forward to this. Kinda Blue is my all time favorite album.

I'm sad to see them Clinton go. I worked at many of the big studios, including Clinton, A&R, Aura, The Record Plant, Media, Edison, many others, all gone now.

Things cycle. R.I.P.


----------



## handz (Jun 18, 2010)

Supermario always brightens the day!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

Impressive.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

very cool!

too bad it doesn't come with the Bill Evans touch... but still a very nice sound


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

I put in a call to Steinway to get some more info on this piano, I scoured over it to see when it was made and I couldn't find a year anywhere.

Since the piano was so perfectly imperfect it was ringing all over the place, a ton of overtones made it onto the sampling. Some notes I was holding down for 60 seconds - still hearing lots of activity. So I think the charm on this piano is somehow in the hammers/strings and the microphone/tape combination. I am quite sure the overtones will be captured and present since we sampled chromatically - each note - and I heard them going off live. I remember one G# above open cello C was so ringing it sounded like a siren was going off above. We also did a bunch of parlor tricks for pedaling/vibrations so once greg is done with it it is going to be nearly identical to this. It will have a detailed scripting job since Greg is unhealthily obsessed with this particular instrument. 

The cool thing is that this piano had a huge sweet spot - a beautiful area about at mezzo piano - mezzo forte where the sound of the hammer hitting and the note striking really balance well - leading to the most tender sound. I think if you have played a concert steinway you know what I mean - that sound - ahh - its just heaven. This is the Bill Evans Touch zone, of course no one can or will ever copy his personality but I think now you can't claim you didn't have his piano!

Now we just need someone to make a sustain pedal with a setting other then 0 or 127 - so half pedaling can be scripted.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 18, 2010)

It's great you guys were able to record this while it was still possible.

I'm curious if you know where the piano and mics are headed.


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

http://stores.ebay.com/Clinton-Recording-Studio-Equipment (http://stores.ebay.com/Clinton-Recordin ... -Equipment)
:oops: :(


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

BTW, cool noodling.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

Thank you for this project, for the background info, and also for the video with Glenn Gould -- I never would have thought to look for one, although I had heard about the humming while playing.

Now I'm feeling a twinge of nostalgia for times I didn't live in, as sometimes happens. I do like the sound of that piano, so am looking forward to the library


----------



## Ed (Jun 23, 2010)

Love it!

I also LOVE the mario bros bit!! :D I lol'ed for real!


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

LOL thanks! 

This was just supposed to be something for Tim to listen to in the booth - I didn't even know they were recording.

Can't wait to do some demos! I am going to have to borrow a full size controller with hammer action from someone - or steal mine back from mike patti. I am going to have to polish up some chopin or bach or beethoven.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

Hey, but this is in the commercial announcement section, don't you have to pay for using Mario's theme? lol


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*



mikebarry @ Wed Jun 23 said:


> LOL thanks!
> Can't wait to do some demos! I am going to have to borrow a full size controller with hammer action from someone - or steal mine back from mike patti. I am going to have to polish up some chopin or bach or beethoven.



Dude, you need to visit the Bay Area soon. I have a Motif XS8 and a Roland FP3, both of which have really great action, at least for keyboards.

The demos will be amazingly fun to write, that's for sure.


----------



## karmastudio (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

Any news on that one?


----------



## dadek (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this back. I've thought about this piano from time to time, I hope it still happens.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Oct 19, 2011)

where's the audio?


----------



## maraskandi (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*



CineSamples @ Thu Jun 17 said:


> Something special happens in mono using this retro signal chain, its hard to put into words but it just gets the right sound. Fortunately there are a few photos from the Kind of Blue Session that show the exact mic position used for the Bill Evans piano, the Kelly mic position was different.
> 
> This was just me noodling around on the real piano, but since we grabbed 9 chromatic layers you can be assured the real thing will sound like this. It was quite an experience sitting there, imagining my piano heroes on this keyboard - i am quite happy we managed to capture it - from a purely pianist perspective.
> 
> What was really interesting is that sitting their playing this thing, it didn't sound at all like this in the live room - iòà¯���ØÁ7à¯���ØÁ8à¯���ØÁ9à¯���ØÁ:à¯���ØÁ;à¯���ØÁ<à¯���ØÁ=à¯���ØÁ>à¯���ØÁ?à¯���ØÁ@à¯���ØÁAà¯���ØÁBà¯���ØÁCà¯���ØÁDà¯���ØÁEà¯���ØÁFà¯���ØÁGà¯��



Unfortunately the link appears to be glitched out in some kinda Gremlins-in-the-forum way, any chance you could post it again, would love to listen in.


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

True, waiting all day to hear this but for gremlin text messaging.


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

[mp3]http://cinesamples.com/samples/ClintonGrand.mp3[/mp3]
EDIT - mp3 player fixed
Don't know what happened to the rest of the thread but thats ok.


So the deal is we passed off production of this library to Sam Estes over at RCP - and last time I checked in it was almost done. Thanks for reminding us - especially after watching that Gould flick on netflix its wonderful we were able to do this.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 19, 2011)

Great news! Have been looking forward to this library for a long time.


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

K its working now


----------



## Barrie B (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

*Beautiful. Want.*

Barrie


----------



## ricother (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*



Barrie B @ Thu Oct 20 said:


> *Want.*



me too :shock:


----------



## maraskandi (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

So cool!


----------



## Cinesamples (Jan 23, 2012)

Another demo (Performance by Greg Schlaepfer)
http://www.box.com/s/b34djfu6ngzpm9a7rkqn


----------



## EthanStoller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

Sounds great! Any idea when it will be available?


----------



## re-peat (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

Mike,

Absolutely wonderful sound. And completely unlike any other sampled piano I've ever heard. Sounds quite real, in fact. (A remark no other sampled piano has ever inspired me to say.) 
Pleasantly close without being booming or heavy, nice stereo-image, none of those distracting ImperfectSamples-type noises underneath the sound, and just the right amount of space around the instrument ... in short: superb. (Except for those couple of notes which do sound quite gritty, a little bit distorted even, like the ones at 0'37" and 0'57" for example. That's not part of the samples, I hope?)

So yes, please, _when_?

_


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 23, 2012)

Sound very cool to my ears!


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*



re-peat @ Mon Jan 23 said:


> those couple of notes which do sound quite gritty, a little bit distorted even, like the ones at 0'37" and 0'57" for example. That's not part of the samples, I hope?


I was using the tape samples in that recording, which have a bit of natural tape distortion on the loudest notes. You can always switch over to the direct samples if you don't want that tape sound, though.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

Tape sound adds some great uniqueness to the sound.
This would be a great banging instruments as well as a dynamically played one.
Nice Job. To Be expected from yuze gize....


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

Damn you , Cinesamples! Just when I thought I was out, they....pull....me...back..in....


----------



## tripit (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

Damn. 
Love Kinda of Blue.
Love Evan's playing. 
Love the sound of this piano. 
I'll definitely be buying this.


----------



## mikebarry (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

I have blue in green on right now.... magic


----------



## mikebarry (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*



gregjazz @ Mon Jan 23 said:


> re-peat @ Mon Jan 23 said:
> 
> 
> > those couple of notes which do sound quite gritty, a little bit distorted even, like the ones at 0'37" and 0'57" for example. That's not part of the samples, I hope?
> ...



It would be interesting to hear that lovely piece of yours played on the direct samples, Greg. The tone is gorgeous, but like Piet says those few distorted notes really leap out... would be interested to compare how the rest of it sounds like with direct.


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 24, 2012)

Here it is using the direct samples now:

http://www.box.com/s/0hr2leyvgqmj3nj5rtn3


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Greg - still sounds nice! I suppose an ideal would be a hybrid patch - 98% tape, then just the distorted notes direct


----------



## madbulk (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*



mikebarry @ Tue Jan 24 said:


> I have blue in green on right now.... magic



Magic... 
(Everyone please stop typing "kinda")
I'm gonna need this piano. I didn't think I needed any pianos other than an actual 80k Steinway for my living room. This is pretty exciting.


----------



## Theseus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

Lovely realistic sound. It is screaming "I'll be your go to piano jazz".

Regarding the tape samples, I don't mind the little distortion at 57s, but the one at 37s is definitely hurting my ears.

BUT... it doesn't really mater, since there are direct samples, and in this day and age, where we get access to very credible tape emulations from both UAD and Waves (and also Steven Slate coming up soon with a new take at this), it's so easy to get the warmth, the "oomph" and lovely noise/flutter/distortion from tape to add to clean samples...

I've already figured out a wonderful mixing chain for this piano, with Waves Kramer Tape and Neve EQ and a reverb bus with Softube Tsar Ambiance preset engaged. Gonna be epic !

Hmmm... when does it drop again ?


----------



## damstraversaz (Jan 26, 2012)

what a lovely sound! Could it be possible to share the midi file for compare wih others libraries ?

Damien


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Special/Historical New Piano Lib*

Pleased to report the classical tone is spot on: Piano is such life in the top registers. 
No EQ - Reverb included. 

http://soundcloud.com/barry-6-2/rachmaninoff-prelude-1


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*

Here is the midi file if anyone wants to compare. Being a picky pianist the piano sounds live - not afraid to compare to anything.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*

Oh come on ! Just give it to us 

Happy to report this will be my first Cinesamples purchase, and I'm really looking forward to it. I never heard anything remotely close in piano sampling realm.

And now I see with the GUI that the options to massage the sound are there which makes it even more of a no brainer.

The reverb included on the GUI, is it Kontakt verb, or did you print out samples with Bricasti again (here's hoping for the later...) ???

(though given the "rev.length" parameter, I think it should be the first, but it could be some very nice handmade convolutions.)


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*



mikebarry @ Mon Feb 06 said:


> Being a picky pianist the piano sounds live - not afraid to compare to anything.



Vers la flamme please. :wink: 

Beautiful Mike!


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*



Theseus @ Mon Feb 06 said:


> The reverb included on the GUI, is it Kontakt verb, or did you print out samples with Bricasti again (here's hoping for the later...) ???
> 
> (though given the "rev.length" parameter, I think it should be the first, but it could be some very nice handmade convolutions.)


We made convolutions from the Bricasti, giving you a variety of gorgeous-sounding reverb presets. It sounds SO much better than just using the built-in Kontakt reverb, and suits the piano well.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*



gregjazz @ Mon Feb 06 said:


> Theseus @ Mon Feb 06 said:
> 
> 
> > The reverb included on the GUI, is it Kontakt verb, or did you print out samples with Bricasti again (here's hoping for the later...) ???
> ...



Thanks Greg ! Just to be clear, you didn't run the samples into the Bricasti, but you rather sampled impulse responses from the unit as convolutions, right ?


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*

Exactly--the convolutions ended up sounding really great with the piano, too.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*

If you're going to "officially" brand them as Bricasti impulse responses, you might wanna check with Casey if he's ok with that. I remember that he authorized several developers - including Peter here on the board - to sample and brand impulse responses from his reverb as long as they were offered for free.

Just in case !

As far as I'm concerned, sounds even better now. So... when can we download it ??? o=?


----------



## JohannesR (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*

The coolest VI piano on earth is right around the corner, and no one has asked about the price? I must have missed something...?


----------



## tfishbein82 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*



JohannesR @ Mon Feb 06 said:


> The coolest VI piano on earth is right around the corner, and no one has asked about the price? I must have missed something...?


$99


----------



## RobertTewes (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*

I have not seen this price ---$99 ---- announced anywhere on the Cinesamples site. 
Is this really the price? If so, seems like quite a bargain!


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*



RobertTewes @ Mon Feb 06 said:


> I have not seen this price ---$99 ---- announced anywhere on the Cinesamples site.
> Is this really the price? If so, seems like quite a bargain!



Scroll to the bottom of the page...
http://cinesamples.com/products/piano-in-blue/


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*

Here is a trippy demo:
http://soundcloud.com/barry-6-2/shroominlove


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 6, 2012)

http://cinesamples.com/products/piano-in-blue/

$99 intro price.


----------



## RobertTewes (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*

$99 intro price.

Wow! Seems like a no-brainer!
Thanks for your genrosity!
o-[][]-o


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Demos added)*

Here is the midi file to ShroominLove.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (New Demos)*

The Bach D Minor Prelude from Book 1 of the Well Tempered Clavier

Mostly Surround Mics + a touch of close.

http://soundcloud.com/barry-6-2/bach-dm ... -book-1-of


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (New Demos)*

Fantastic Sound !!!!

Already deeply in love with this Piano library.

Congratulations


Best

Gerd


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (New Demos)*

What a pedigree this piano + microphones has....... wow!


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (New Demos)*

One final demo before release:

http://soundcloud.com/barry-6-2/mirion-adam-hochstatter


----------



## Ryan Scully (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (All sorts of Demos)*

Absolutely loving the tone on this instrument! The low chords on "Shroomin Love" totally sucked me in..So unique!




Ryan :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (All sorts of Demos)*

Wonderful, beautiful demo, man! Superb character, for sure. 8)


----------



## Niah (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (All sorts of Demos)*

Alright this final demo really did it for me.

The sound is simply gorgeous.

I have a sense that I'm hearing more "air/noise" and warmth on this one as opposed to the other demos which sound more "clean" which is not really what I am looking for.

What gives?


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (All sorts of Demos)*

The Tape Toggle Switch, as well as which mics you use will change the sound drastically.


----------



## Niah (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (All sorts of Demos)*



CineSamples @ Thu Feb 09 said:


> The Tape Toggle Switch, as well as which mics you use will change the sound drastically.



Gotcha ! What more can I say I'm floored.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (All sorts of Demos)*

$100??

You folks are killing me, $100 at a time. I already have a bazillion pianos.

Damnit. I'm in.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 9, 2012)

I hear you man! I'm trying to find a way to write a piece for 3 different pianos!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (All sorts of Demos)*

This piano sounds really great.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (All sorts of Demos)*



Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Feb 09 said:


> This piano sounds really great.
> Looking forward to it!



+1

I am very impressed by the sound.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 9, 2012)

LOVE the tone of this library. I can't wait to get it, I have a feeling this will be my new go-to piano.


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (All sorts of Demos)*



Niah @ Thu Feb 09 said:


> Alright this final demo really did it for me.
> 
> The sound is simply gorgeous.
> 
> ...



+1

This is a completely new character of sound here. Really beautiful.

Marco


----------



## RMWSound (Feb 10, 2012)

I think that Mirion demo may have sold me. Great cue and great sound. 

Have we narrowed down a timeframe on this yet? Days, Weeks?


----------



## dedersen (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, how did I miss this one?! $99? And I thought my piano sample library purchase days were over...


----------



## Gusfmm (Feb 12, 2012)

Wonderful character! The awful noise I hear on the demos though, it's all due to the web player compression, right?


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (All sorts of Demos)*

Must have !


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 14, 2012)

RELEASED! http://cinesamples.com/products/piano-in-blue/
Only $99!


----------



## KMuzzey (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Hey Mikes, can you share some info about the specific settings for that gorgeous "Mirion" piece? It has a fantastic quality about it... sounds like the Giacchino LOST piano.

Downloading now!

Kerry


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



KMuzzey @ Tue Feb 14 said:


> Hey Mikes, can you share some info about the specific settings for that gorgeous "Mirion" piece? It has a fantastic quality about it... sounds like the Giacchino LOST piano.



+1 - yes, please!!! 

thx
Marco


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Downloading now! Can't wait to play this beauty.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



marcotronic @ Tue Feb 14 said:


> KMuzzey @ Tue Feb 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mikes, can you share some info about the specific settings for that gorgeous "Mirion" piece? It has a fantastic quality about it... sounds like the Giacchino LOST piano.
> ...



Thirded. It's really lovely.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

I'm all over this baby!

How about getting us presets of the settings used in the demos posted here?

Please! o


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Sounds lovely - that Rachmanninoff C#min demo is dripping with lovely rubato! Did you play it on the MPK88?

Great job.


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

I'm loving this thing already.
It says "play me with those bricklayer's fingers, I don't care I'll still sound great!". :D


----------



## TuwaSni (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Nice - REALLY-REALLY-REALLY Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



rayinstirling @ Tue 14 Feb said:


> I'm loving this thing already.
> It says "play me with those bricklayer's fingers, I don't care I'll still sound great!". :D



:lol: 

But for shure the sound of this piano is really talking... Love it too! =o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

So full of character! I love the tape, mono and noise options! Now, off to write a piece for Blue and 1928. 8)


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Here is the preset for the Rachmaninoff:





The Rachmaninoff was played live - yes on the MPK 88 (bach + Shroom) - I was surprised it came out so detailed. 

The midi file is somewhere on this thread.

I think I took pictures of the presets on the soundcloud page, and I will have mirion tonight.


----------



## Hannesdm (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

I can't stop playing this thing!
Lovely, lovely sound!

I own a lot of other piano libraries, but this is actually the first that feels just right out of the box to play on my keyboard. (korg triton LE)

Thank you Cinesamples. Hats off!


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

We had a great team for this:

Sam Estes from Remote Control was our lead programmer
Greg did the scripting and pedaling
Ryo on the interface.
Tim on the Microphones. 

I think the new way we sampled the piano was th key, sometimes it took 5-6 tries just to get the right sweetspot. Also I think this is just the right amount of detail a piano needs, you can easily over think and over layer and over record a patch, then it is at the mercy of our keyboard controllers. It is all about trusting Kontakt and getting the right source material with highend gear to keep signal noise low.


----------



## EthanStoller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Couldn't resist. I threw an old midi file of my buddy Dave Hahn playing "All of Me" on this new piano. Loving the sound so far! Hear it here: http://www.dynamiteham.com/allome.mp3


----------



## playz123 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Feeling quite "Blue" and loving it.  Definitely a unique library. Only one request so far: could the indicators on the Low_High Pass and Pedal Noise knobs be made larger or clearer? Very hard for these tired old eyes to see their position. Cheers.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



Walkthrough of the patch.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Beautifully done, guys!!! I can't believe it's only $99 atm.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*





Mirion Settings


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds great, at least in the softer dynamics - not so intrigued by the loud playing but maybe it's just me...

BTW, where are the CineBrass Pro bonus patches? It's been a while, hasn't it...?


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Feb 14 said:


> So full of character! I love the tape, mono and noise options! Now, off to write a piece for Blue and 1928. 8)



Will it be a duel?? Bill Evans and Glenn Gould, 10 paces???


----------



## Justus (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Not another piano lib I have to buy :twisted: !
Beautiful sound and serious piano playing skills, guys and gals!

When does that 99$ offer end?


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



EthanStoller @ Tue 14 Feb said:


> Couldn't resist. I threw an old midi file of my buddy Dave Hahn playing "All of Me" on this new piano. Loving the sound so far! Hear it here: http://www.dynamiteham.com/allome.mp3



Thanks for sharing. Very nice - I love it! 

And really a great sounding piano - for some styles. G. Gould would be exited supposably too, now wouldn't to care about the best cuts for a perfect interpretation anymore. Everybody now can be a Glenn Gould 8) - fascinating.


----------



## MichaelL (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Gorgeous!

Regarding the walkthrough video, I'm assuming that's Mike P.

What keyboard controller are you using? (I know Mike B uses the Akai).

Thanks and great great work!

Michael


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 15, 2012)

Anybody else experiencing download problems with the rar files? The link for the 5th part for example isn't working at all for me (already emailed fastspring and CS support...) I downloaded all the parts today already but all files were broken rar files. Now I'm trying to download the files from a different machine and have no success so far... - especially with part 5.

Marco


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 15, 2012)

The video definitely sold me. Eagerly waiting for the download to finish so I can toss it head to head with 8dio's :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 15, 2012)

Mathazzar @ Wed Feb 15 said:


> The video definitely sold me. Eagerly waiting for the download to finish so I can toss it head to head with 8dio's :D




Since I just purchased 8dio's - I would be interested in your comments.


----------



## playz123 (Feb 15, 2012)

marcotronic @ Wed Feb 15 said:


> Anybody else experiencing download problems with the rar files? The link for the 5th part for example isn't working at all for me (already emailed fastspring and CS support...) I downloaded all the parts today already but all files were broken rar files. Now I'm trying to download the files from a different machine and have no success so far... - especially with part 5.
> 
> Marco



No problems here, Marco. All files downloaded correctly, then unRared and installed without a hitch. Of course I'm on the other side of the world, so server locations and internet routings etc. are obviously quite different. Anyway, hope you can sort this out, and I'm sure Cinesamples will do everything they can to assist.


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info, frank!


----------



## ptrickf (Feb 15, 2012)

playz123 @ Wed 15 Feb said:


> marcotronic @ Wed Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else experiencing download problems with the rar files?
> ...



I had some probs - emailed Fastspring from the download page and they sorted it out very quickly.

:D


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



MichaelL @ Wed Feb 15 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Regarding the walkthrough video, I'm assuming that's Mike P.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have a Korg SP-170. Very nice action, and no frills, love it:
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SP170BK


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 15, 2012)

Best (and fastest way) to get help with any download issues is to contact our download provider Fastspring: [email protected]

They have customer service second to none, and can help you the same day (even weekends)... often within a couple hours.

If you have other questions, comments, suggestions, love notes, send to [email protected] Then Dan Negovan, Mike B or I will answer you directly.

Glad you guys are digging the piano. Post some demos and we'll put them on our facebook page.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 15, 2012)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Feb 15 said:


> Mathazzar @ Wed Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> > The video definitely sold me. Eagerly waiting for the download to finish so I can toss it head to head with 8dio's :D
> ...


How about a full comparison instead? 

I've taken some time to put these two pianos head to head out of the box, with some reverb, and using some of their special features, as fairly as I could. Hopefully it's useful to those struggling to choose between them (Spoiler: they're both awesome)
 
[flash width=800 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F36732257&secret_url=false[/flash]

EDIT: Here's a link to download this as a WAV: http://bit.ly/yjHVNx


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Nice work Marius. Really helpful to have shoot out and thanks for playing to each pno unique response. To my ears both are wonderful voice in a sea of possible pnos out there. At only $99 BLUE is probably a no brainer. Dang it! :wink:


----------



## Erik (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Thank you Marius for sharing these tracks here. Very informative and inspiring.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 15, 2012)

Excellent review Marius!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 15, 2012)

Happy to help, guys 

I've edited my post to include the download link for the WAV file too, for those who are interested.


----------



## Folmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice - a very thoughtful and balanced review Marius. It is actually nice to have a professional comparison like this, which really shows the beauty and colors of both libraries. Keep it up.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Both sound great. Thanks Mathazzar


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, Troels! And you're very welcome, jamwerks — I agree with you!


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 15, 2012)

*The Piano In Blue - Backup CD*

Piano Blue backup CD

I just want to make sure if I order the backup CD, I still get the download right away. Does anyone know this for a fact? Just double checking.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 15, 2012)

Backup CD is just that, a backup. You get the links immediately either way.


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, thanks!


----------



## wst3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Marius - unless I'm missing something obvious I am unable to access the wave file version - it jumps to an FTP server, but the FTP server does not seem to accept anonymous logins...

Thanks!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 15, 2012)

Yikes, you're right Bill, sorry about that! Link fixed now.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 15, 2012)

yikes that was quick! Downloading now - can't wait to hear it... the demos of both pianos cause me to suffer serious LAS (library acquisition syndrome), and it's my expectation that your comparison will probably reinforce this, I'm gonna give it a listen just in case<G>!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Marius - whilst I appreciated the effort you took in getting this put together....I hate you. I think you know what I am talking about. :wink: I LOVE 8dio's 1928 but hear enough 'uniqueness' to BLUE that I must get my precious. o 



(j/k about hating you.)


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 15, 2012)

Ah, I was wondering who was going to be the first! Hahaha xD

Look on the bright side, Rob, you grabbed the (slightly) pricier one first!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

I can see no reason not to get both new pianos, as they complement each other quite well. 8)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Right you are Ned. I have made it clear that I LOVE the 1928 but the first 30 seconds on BLUE makes it clear that this piano is SINGULAR in sound AND feel. Best way to describe it - I just want to play it for hours. 

Mike(s) - I like and use many of your libraries but I must say this is you best to date. Outstanding inspired sampling work. You have my sincere gratitude.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Mathazzar, one question about the 8dio piano in your comparison:
are you using a patch out of the box, or a patch that you have tweaked to adjust the velocity response.
From your previous posts, it seemed that you struggled for a while in order to get the 1928 piano to respond to what you expected.
Is what we hear a patch from the 1928 library, or one of your patches that corrected some uneveness...?

thanks


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Thanks RE, that is awesome. I am the same way - my grand is over 10 feet away and I sit at my desk and play this thing.

Ran PIB through a guitar amp for curiousity.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F36785052&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

This piano really is superb! Now I just have to get a good midikeyboard. I'm using CME UF7 and it's bad for piano playing. 

That Korg that Mike is using...seems to be in my price range. Does anybody else have any experience on that model? Or a good alternative in that price range?

Cheers!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Feb 15 said:


> Mathazzar, one question about the 8dio piano in your comparison:
> are you using a patch out of the box, or a patch that you have tweaked to adjust the velocity response.
> From your previous posts, it seemed that you struggled for a while in order to get the 1928 piano to respond to what you expected.
> Is what we hear a patch from the 1928 library, or one of your patches that corrected some uneveness...?
> ...


Great question, I should have addressed this.

The answer is that no, I did not do any response tweaking to the patch I played for the comparison; I just adjusted my own playing to fit the instrument's default response. Now that I've spent some days with it, I can at least compensate for the response quirks I've encountered.

Where I've used the 8dio piano in a cue or for playing on my own, I've adjusted the response, but I wanted the comparison to be fair as possible so I didn't modify anything with the exception of that volume boost I mention in the recording.


----------



## IvanP (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Oh shoot! 

I knew I shouldn't have listened to the shootout...

Couldn't resist...


----------



## MichaelL (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*




Yeah said:


> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SP170BK[/url]




Thanks Mike. I don't mean to hijack the thread, but what do you do for mod-wheel and pitch bend input?

Thanks again,

Michael


----------



## Theseus (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Michael, he's using the faders from his Peavey PC1600x that sits on his desk I would guess.

I also find much easier and precise to use the Faders from my Fatar VMK188 to control modwheel CC.

Back on topic, Marius demo confirmed what I was anticipating in another thread : both are worth getting. And I also agree with Rob about the special quality of this piano in the running sampling efforts of Cinesamples : best work to date, hence my first Cinesamples purchase.


----------



## lee (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Im guessing this wont run with K4? Any particular reasons for that?


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 16, 2012)

Finally got my downloads working thanks to the awesome support of both Fastspring and CineSamples!

Just played a few minutes with this baby and must really say: Wow Wow Wow! What an awesome sound and playability!

I'm by no means a piano player but this is just pure fun! Directly tested those "Mirion" settings and tweaked them a bit. I totally love the Bricasti reverb sound!

CineSamples: Hats off - I agree: This is probably your best product! (And I have lots of your libs) This thingy makes me wanna learn to play the piano seriously.

Marco


----------



## IvanP (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Wow...I've been looking for this piano for ages...

Mike(s)....what a little wonder you got here...big congrats for this...

I will probably get 8Dio's sooner or later, but the soul of the blue piano really caught me and after playing for some time I can only say I'm deeply moved at this living, unique, sampled instrument...

Wow...just wow. 

I'm sure you realize you just set a benchmark for your next batch of instruments, don't you? 



Best, 

Ivan


----------



## lee (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



lee @ Thu Feb 16 said:


> Im guessing this wont run with K4? Any particular reasons for that?



Says on their webpage "Full version of Kontakt 4.2+ required"! not K5.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



IvanP @ Thu Feb 16 said:


> Wow...I've been looking for this piano for ages...
> 
> Mike(s)....what a little wonder you got here...big congrats for this...
> 
> ...




Ivan - I actually thought about the same thing for ALL developers and ALL instruments. Kind of like what VSL did 11 years ago. With BLUE - the benchmark has permanently been raised for *this *customer.


----------



## IvanP (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

I have to agree :mrgreen:


----------



## jazzist (Feb 16, 2012)

Great piano. Keep up the good work!


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 16, 2012)

jazzist @ Thu Feb 16 said:


> Great piano. Keep up the good work!



+1


----------



## re-peat (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

If it weren’t for *this*, I might be tempted to agree as well. It’s too much though, waaaay too much. This is not tape saturation, this is ugly distortion. I really wonder why it was ever considered a good idea to allow the tape to be overdriven to such an unattractive degree as it is here. Such a pity, in what is otherwise indeed a truly excellent sampled piano.

_


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



re-peat @ Thu Feb 16 said:


> If it weren’t for *this*, I might be tempted to agree as well. It’s too much though, waaaay too much. This is not tape saturation, this is ugly distortion. I really wonder why it was ever considered a good idea to allow the tape to be overdriven to such an unattractive degree as it is here. Such a pity, in what is otherwise indeed a truly excellent sampled piano.


If you don't like it, you can always use the direct signal. Or you could also use an external plugin to process the piano to your liking. Though, I actually really like the natural tape distortion on the highest velocities in the tape signal. For jazz, it's really reminiscent of the tape distortion on lots of Bill Evans piano recordings, and even when used in other styles it can add a lot to the mix without becoming overly noticeable.


----------



## re-peat (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Greg,

I'm sorry, but what I'm hearing (and what I think is all too present in these samples) isn't the kind of 'natural' tape distortion that has made tape such an attractive material to record onto. It might be natural and it is distortion alright, but it's distortion of a variety that any serious engineer would try to avoid as the plague, unless he or she is planning a drastic career move (far away from audio recording), or wants to deliberately ruin a recording, or is going for lo-fi or something.

And yes, I know I can switch to the direct signal (which I think I will be doing most of the time), and I know I can use third-party processors if I want something else (I use an Anamod ATS-1 for tape simulation), but even so, what I find such a pity in this (otherwise superb sounding) Tape Piano is the fact that the distortion is (a) rendered completely lifeless by being baked into the samples and (2) that the effect is also unevenly present, making notes which 'have it' stand out all the more from others (which suffer less) whenever these notes appear with a certain regularity. Try playing a blues in F, for example, and improvise some phrases which feature the note G#3 quite frequently: I don't know about you, but it puts me off completely always hearing that identical distortion on that same note with the exact same intensity and character. It just isn't a musical thing, in my opinion, I'm sorry.

Comparing this static, 'note-based' distortion to the distortion that is indeed noticeable on some of Bill Evans' recordings — Bud Powell's Blue Note recordings also have plenty of it, just as the entire early Prestige catalogue does, or indeed most jazz recordings of the 40's and 50's — doesn't make much sense, in my opinion. The distortion on those albums affects the entire recording and is a living dynamic presence, not just a dead colour in certain heavily-hit single notes as it is in this Tape Piano. A _completely_ different thing. 
(And to be honest, I don't really share your liking for distorted recordings anyway, unless it's the guitar riff in 'Revolution'. Whenever Bill Evans' piano sounds distorted, it is badly recorded.)

But having said all that, my overriding impression of this instrument is very much in line with what everybody else is saying here: it is gorgeous sounding (like I already mentioned on page 1 of this thread), extremely pianistically satisfying (like very few other sampled pianos are) and, in my opinon, easily worth three or four times the current asking price. Terrific achievement, no doubt.

_


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 16, 2012)

Peat, you are the only one person I have met on the internet who have such golden ears!

And yes, my statement is good meant!

Cheers!


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

There is some distortion in the upper level or 2. Partly due to the fact the Tape Machine has so much less headroom then Digi. We did our best to cheat the tape machine like recording at 30 ips (original was 7 I think) with modern tape but the most important thing is we need to have an ear to signal to noise ratio - especially with vintage gear which is colourful but noisy. Those microphones (close ones) and even that board was ancient. I think in an update we can take out those FFF's where I was banging as hard as praticable for the tape. The ppp - F is still perfectly useable - I think the FF to FFF isn't as much. Of course no issue on the DI - which has headroom to spare. 

The trick with trying to mimick the Evans sound is that he plays mezzo pretty much top, so we decided we needed to push the gain to get the best signal - and thus had to sacrafice the FF and FFF. Also we could have placed the mics closer in like with Kelly and turned the gain down - but then it would have sounded like a zillion other sample libraries - since this close mic is modern school thought. 

Your example is rather extreme in it's mockery - we both know pianists play at the mezzo level mostly for coulour. 

We are also going to fix the vintage mono, I am not sure it is the way it should be. It should be left going centre and not a mix down.


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

This is truly (to my ears) the first time I've felt like I was playing a real piano on my computer. o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 16, 2012)

I just caught myself wanting to... enter the sound! Hard to describe, but some kind of communion! It just keeps giving at different velocities, so many shades of blue, fits so nicely in a mix !


----------



## Justus (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Mikes, any info on when the 99$ offer ends?
Thank you!


----------



## newtonbach (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

This is truly an awesome piano, I do not regret buying this at all!


----------



## re-peat (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Mike,

Here’s a quick *blues* I just did. It’s terribly rough, unbearably sloppy, totally unmixed and unprocessed, but even so, it does show quite clearly the problem I’m trying to describe: notice how the distortion only affects the right hand of the piano (and some notes much more than others), leaving everything else (the left hand of the piano and the rhythm section) completely untouched … and thus, paradoxically, making it sound a million times more ‘untrue’ and artificial (in all its immobile isolation) than even an average tape-simulation plugin would when tastefully added to the entire mix, because you can clearly hear that the distortion here is a dead part of certain pianosamples rather than an organic and dynamic presence in the mix.
And that is precisely why I think that recording these samples with so much distortion — even distortion as beautiful-sounding as real tape distortion — was such a bad and unfortunate idea: it simply doesn’t work in most musical circumstances. This amount of distortion in the piano inevitably creates a very unnatural distance/friction between the piano and the other instruments in this mix: these instruments obviously don’t belong together. If you have a piano with this much distortion, the logical (and musical) thing would be that it is somehow reflected in the other sounds in the mix as well (and the mix, as a whole, itself), and when that isn’t the case, the blending of these instruments into a hopefully believable unit becomes a complete impossibility.

Trills or tremoloes, to give another example, don’t work at all with this much baked-in distortion, not only because they sound frightfully unpleasant, but also because they scream ‘samples (and sampled distortion)’.

In my opinon, distortion really is the last thing that should be present in samples such as these. Especially distortion that hopes to add a vintage aroma to the sounds. Because it just doesn't work. Sampled distortion is in fact the very opposite of the magic that you hoped to generate by overdriving the tape during the recording sessions.
(By the way: can you confirm that the tape samples where actually recorded simultaneously with the direct samples? Because it sounds to me much more as if the tape samples are the result of post-processing, i.o.w. direct samples re-recorded onto tape. The reason I'm thinking this is, partly, because the distortion is too unevenly present across the range of the instrument, both dynamically as well as range-wise.)

And yes, I know that these two examples are somewhat unfair in that they are both indeed performed with the purpose of showing what in my opinion is a problem, but that’s precisely the point of these type of demos, isn’t it? Not much use posting an example, it seems to me, when it doesn’t illustrate whatever idea I hope to get across.

_


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Here are some examples of what I would consider proper usage of the tape signal:

TAPE with added tape noise:
https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Uploadz/ ... w=896a2712

Direct through the A800 UAD plug with tape noise: similar settings:
https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Uploadz/ ... w=007c7ca0

Direct:
https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Uploadz/ ... w=fd3707f7

To my ears Tape wins.

Piet I understand what you are trying to say but I think your are more enjoying the argument then trying to solve it. There is no doubt the tape compressor is kicking in at FF - I agree with you there. But that IS the nature of the beast when you mic a piano so far away (as Evans always had) through a 60 year old mic. And of course there is no doubt that tape is noisy - no argument there. But it is also fantastic. 

I suggest turning the width knob up to 8:30 and the Height to 12:00/


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Here some greatings from Bach - Town Leipzig with Praeludium f-moll (BWV 881) on the Piano in Blue...

http://soundcloud.com/doubleattack/bachpraeludiumfmoll


----------



## re-peat (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



mikebarry @ Fri Feb 17 said:


> To my ears Tape wins.


Mike, I don’t need convincing that ‘tape wins’. Of course it does. (That’s precisely why I will never quite understand why you chose to highlight one of sound-onto-tape’s least attractive manifestations: the over-the-top distortion.)
And I certainly don’t need convincing that the Blue is a totally unique and stunning-sounding sampled piano. I believe I said so myself at least three times already. So, that’s not what I’m going on about. 

The thing, the _only_ thing, which I find seriously regrettable is that caricaturesque distortion in the piano’s high-velocity layers, that’s all. Because (1) it’s is far too much, and (2) it limits the possibilities of the instrument in my opinion and (3) its presence and behaviour is completely un-tape-like (for reasons explained in my previous post).

Anyway, enough of this. It is precisely because this piano sounds so wonderful, that I made such a big issue of this distortion thing. If the piano had sounded any less amazing, I never would have even entered this thread. So, what might at first appear as a whining and exaggerated complaint, is in fact a most sincere compliment.

_


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



re-peat @ Fri Feb 17 said:


> Anyway, enough of this. It is precisely because this piano sounds so wonderful, that I made such a big issue of this distortion thing. If the piano had sounded any less amazing, I never would have even entered this thread. So, what might at first appear as a whining and exaggerated complaint, is in fact a most sincere compliment.
> 
> _



Many of us know what you mean and accept your valid point of view Piet.
Believe me I agree fully with it but didn't say so before as I don't feel worthy of expressing such a view being as I am a not and never will be a pianist never mind an expert.

I immediately dismissed the tube effect here but otherwise I love it.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

If the tape samples were done at the post level, it should be fairly easy to go back and re-do the dynamic layer that is excessive.

The user can always slap a plugin in the mix chain if additional dirt is need...

Love this piano!


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

I understand your point.

Yes it was recorded live to tape. No trickery.

Oh ps wonderful bach - can i add that to the site?


----------



## adg21 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Huge fan of Cinesamples but found this piano a disappointment.

The latency (delay) between what you play and what you hear is too large for a piano. I wouldn't like to hazard a guess as to exactly how many milliseconds but it's enough. Set your buffer to something like 64 samples or lower and you will still feel it - but if you are in doubt (or simply don't believe me) then team it up with another piano (like e.g. 8dio 1928) and you'll hear the flam between the 2 pianos (Piano in Blue is late). Whilst I appreciate not cutting the attacks off samples (e.g. with strings it's to be expected), for pianos / percussion I expect a more instant playback than that. Other aspects of the piano (tone, dynamic control, all the extras) are all great, but I have to say I'm glad this was relatively inexpensive because unless the start times can be made faster I wont be using it.


----------



## KMuzzey (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Mikes, thanks for posting the Mirion settings!

This has a fantastic sound... love it. Nice job guys.

Kerry


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Nice Bach example from Doubleattack! These samples really hold up to the really quick-short notes like none other I've heard. Must be some magic programming done because don’t know how they could have played them that short when recording.


----------



## Justus (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



adg21 @ Sat Feb 18 said:


> Huge fan of Cinesamples but found this piano a disappointment.
> 
> The latency (delay) between what you play and what you hear is too large for a piano. I wouldn't like to hazard a guess as to exactly how many milliseconds but it's enough. Set your buffer to something like 64 samples or lower and you will still feel it - but if you are in doubt (or simply don't believe me) then team it up with another piano (like e.g. 8dio 1928) and you'll hear the flam between the 2 pianos (Piano in Blue is late). Whilst I appreciate not cutting the attacks off samples (e.g. with strings it's to be expected), for pianos / percussion I expect a more instant playback than that. Other aspects of the piano (tone, dynamic control, all the extras) are all great, but I have to say I'm glad this was relatively inexpensive because unless the start times can be made faster I wont be using it.



I guess this could be resolved by tweaking the sample start?


----------



## adg21 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



Justus @ Sat Feb 18 said:


> I guess this could be resolved by tweaking the sample start?



I spent quite a lot of time trying to work out how to tweak the sample start point, does anyone know how? The user can't access the ADSR of this piano, not sure if that's where it would be(?)


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



jamwerks @ Sat 18 Feb said:


> Nice Bach example from Doubleattack! These samples really hold up to the really quick-short notes like none other I've heard. Must be some magic programming done because don’t know how they could have played them that short when recording.



Thanks, jamwerks! 

For that staccato I have practiced the whole life and still have to do... :twisted: 
Programming is just playing with delete some wrong notes and some overall tweak at the velocities, my old FATAR keyboard isn't as good as it should. And I've recorded it in two parts. That's why the second part comes in little too smoothy, I think today.

Short notes are coming from damping the sympathetic string sound and the special recording processing of the Piano in Blue, I think. This possibility of playing in such staccato way I like very much - specially for Bach. But that's personal taste of course.

Love the piano - as everyone around here!


----------



## 667 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



adg21 @ Sat Feb 18 said:


> Justus @ Sat Feb 18 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess this could be resolved by tweaking the sample start?
> ...


Here's one way which I can confirm works: http://www.native-instruments.com/forum ... p?t=153772


> You need to be in Sampler or DFD mode (in case of DFD mode, you need to extend the S.Mod parameter for every zone, in the Wave Editor, to the point you want to be able to move the sample point - check the section about Wave Editor in the manual).
> 
> Then, go to Instrument Edit mode, and in the Source module press "Mod" button to see the list of modulators. Add an external modulator Constant, and set its destination to Sample Start. Now you can right-click the modulation amount slider to assign this to a certain MIDI CC, and you can set the range of CC modulation in the Auto tab of the Browser.
> 
> This is a more flexible solution than using a MIDI CC modulator directly, because it enables you to change your CC assignments, and you can also change the range of CC in the Auto tab.


A more elegant solution is probably possible with some KSP as well but that should get you started and perhaps tighten things up a bit more to your liking. The above uses midi CC to modulate the start point (or you can just set the slider) but KSP could probably just set some global value e.g. 20ms or whatever.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



adg21 @ Sat Feb 18 said:


> Huge fan of Cinesamples but found this piano a disappointment.
> 
> The latency (delay) between what you play and what you hear is too large for a piano. I wouldn't like to hazard a guess as to exactly how many milliseconds but it's enough. Set your buffer to something like 64 samples or lower and you will still feel it - but if you are in doubt (or simply don't believe me) then team it up with another piano (like e.g. 8dio 1928) and you'll hear the flam between the 2 pianos (Piano in Blue is late). Whilst I appreciate not cutting the attacks off samples (e.g. with strings it's to be expected), for pianos / percussion I expect a more instant playback than that. Other aspects of the piano (tone, dynamic control, all the extras) are all great, but I have to say I'm glad this was relatively inexpensive because unless the start times can be made faster I wont be using it.



We can easily put a "sample start" knob on there if there is more demand.

A real piano actually has a few milliseconds delay (for the hammer to swipe up and hit the string). That aspect of the sample is critical to the realism of a sampled piano. Plus there is an audible sound of the hammer moving. It's extremely quick, and very subtle. We can cut it off, but that diminishes a huge part of what makes a sampled piano sound real.

Would you all like the ability to cut this off?


----------



## adg21 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

The GUI is one of the best I've seen so I wouldn't want to compromise it but for practical reasons yes I personally would love to see a knob, as the milliseconds delay is not quite that much on a piano so it feels too much like latency (but I have already spoken loudly enough on the matter  ).


----------



## 667 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

To clarify: I'm not a Piano In Blue customer and wasn't complaining about this; I was just explaining that it was possible to edit sample start position in Kontakt. If there's place on the gui to do it maybe it's worthwhile-- perhaps in an update (if there's going to be an update with some fixes to the FFF samples as well, for example).

If you do this please include feedback to the user on how much "tightening" is being applied e.g. in ms and not just arbitrary 1-10 or 1-100%


----------



## michael c (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

I would make the buttons on the GUI more obvious when they are on. It is extremely hard to tell if a mic is solo-ed muted etc. Also the indication markers are very hard to see on the filter etc.

Great job on the piano.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



michael c @ Sat Feb 18 said:


> I would make the buttons on the GUI more obvious when they are on. It is extremely hard to tell if a mic is solo-ed muted etc. Also the indication markers are very hard to see on the filter etc.
> 
> Great job on the piano.



+1


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



CineSamples @ Sun 19 Feb said:


> adg21 @ Sat Feb 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Huge fan of Cinesamples but found this piano a disappointment.
> ...



True, but playing on a real piano you don't have the sound close in your ears as you do playing in a studio under headphones. 

btw I find the attack delay quite natural, 'cause this piano has throughout a touch of an instrument with soft (pricked) hammers, even in the higher velocities. 

It could get a problem for someone if some computer-latency comes in addition.


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 18, 2012)

You might check to see what the effective latency is on your soundcard first, and reduce that first before adjusting sample start points.

There's a tiny bit of delay in the samples, but if you chop those off, you lose the sound of the fingers hitting the keys, hammer movement, etc. There was a lot of work involved to preserve this without adding much discernible latency, so I think offsetting the sample start points will actually be detrimental to the realism of the piano sample library.


----------



## stargazer (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



CineSamples @ Sun Feb 19 said:


> We can easily put a "sample start" knob on there if there is more demand.
> 
> A real piano actually has a few milliseconds delay (for the hammer to swipe up and hit the string). That aspect of the sample is critical to the realism of a sampled piano. Plus there is an audible sound of the hammer moving. It's extremely quick, and very subtle. We can cut it off, but that diminishes a huge part of what makes a sampled piano sound real.
> 
> Would you all like the ability to cut this off?


That would be great, even if I could live with it as it is. For those who need faster response, just turn the initial delay off while performing, and then back on during mix.


----------



## stargazer (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

+1 on doing an additional Tape-patch without the over-the-top distortion in the higher velocity layers.


----------



## adg21 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



stargazer @ Sun Feb 19 said:


> That would be great, even if I could live with it as it is. For those who need faster response, just turn the initial delay off while performing, and then back on during mix.



This is what I was thinking, one can always dial it back in after performance.


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 19, 2012)

gregjazz @ Sun 19 Feb said:


> ...
> 
> There's a tiny bit of delay in the samples, but if you chop those off, you lose the sound of the fingers hitting the keys, hammer movement, etc. ...
> 
> I think offsetting the sample start points will actually be detrimental to the realism of the piano sample library.




Please do not, personally I'm very happy you've catched these transient conditions! It has given us the sound which we all love.

btw Greg - I admire your 'all the things you are' - as well as your great Kontakt scripts. Unbeleavable both is coming from one and the same person. =o 
Or it's just natural. As Hanns Eisler sayed: Who's well versed in music only, isn't well versed in this too.  (Wer nur etwas von Musik versteht, versteht auch von der nichts. - In case my translation was wrong.)


----------



## 667 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

There's no harm in allowing users who need tighter timings to adjust them though, especially if this instrument does have a bit more "latency" baked in to the samples than other instruments.


----------



## Ed (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont have this piano but it seems to me that on a real piano it wouldnt feel like latency because as you're pressing the key the hammer is moving hitting the string etc. However with MIDI it feels like latency because as you press the key nothing is playing until it registers that you have pressed a key, then it plays the sound of the key being pressed *after *you've *already *pressed it.Therefore there will be some delay you wouldnt get on a real piano. Best way to use it then is to set delay compensation on your sequencer to make up for this, though of course this would only work on playback.


----------



## adg21 (Feb 19, 2012)

doubleattack @ Sun Feb 19 said:


> gregjazz @ Sun 19 Feb said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



No one is calling for irreversibly chopping them off. Only a dial-able option.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

+1 on adjusting sample start for lower latency while performing parts.

You don't want to have an amazing sounding instrument that has any latency issues, IMO. Being able to adjust this for performing, then dialing it back to it's original state for playback sounds like a great feature.

Mr. A


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

that is strange I find no latency. But sam carefully cut each sample in the same manner he does for hz. He was adamant about having the hammer sound. 

Just for the record everything was consistently 20ms - so that is all we are talking about here.


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

Never thought it had any latency at all. Not even for a microsecond. Just play. : >


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

http://soundcloud.com/barry-6-2/wnyton- ... reddie-the

Here is a transcriptive interpritation of wynton Kelly's solo in Freddie the Freeloader with the tape, tomorrow I post the direct.

And yes it gets more in my mind that I want to rebounce the tape to get a touch cleaner.

PS There is NO latency on this piano, I spent all night playing it. It must be on the user end. It is very consistant.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Question-how much RAM should PIB be taking up, both with one mic position and fully loaded with all three mic positions? I suspect I've got it installed wrong...


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



mikebarry @ Mon 20 Feb said:


> ...
> PS There is NO latency on this piano, I spent all night playing it. It must be on the user end. It is very consistant.



I think somebody feel the soft touch (including a long settling process of the tone) like a latency issue. That was my intention of speaking about latency. There is of course NO problem with it - the piano works great in any context.

A built in knob for adjusting the sample start point could be called 'killing-the-soul-of- the-instrument-button'. So don't worry about this, you guys did a great job.

If anybody has problems with it, Hans Zimmer himself has given the advice for recording your own sample library. A commercial lib's can't it make right for anybody.

I'm glad some prof guys are out there and make such a great work, that such a tricky thing like build your own lib isn't nessecary for me anymore.


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



NYC Composer @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> Question-how much RAM should PIB be taking up, both with one mic position and fully loaded with all three mic positions? I suspect I've got it installed wrong...


Although it might vary for other machines a bit, for me one mic position uses 154 MB of RAM, and all three positions use 466 MB.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

So the fact that it's only asking for approximately 250 meg of RAM on my Mac Pro with all three mic positions indicates something is messed up? Strange-it doesn't ask for any missing samples, nor are any notes not sounding.


----------



## Rob (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



mikebarry @ 19th February 2012 said:


> that is strange I find no latency. But sam carefully cut each sample in the same manner he does for hz. He was adamant about having the hammer sound.
> 
> Just for the record everything was consistently 20ms - so that is all we are talking about here.



like Doubleattak, I hope you will preserve the attack transients, as they give a more natural feel to the piano... and give that almost imperceptible noise before the strings are struck... beautiful
no latency for me, on the contrary, there's the natural space between the key pressed and the sound. Excellent job you did here!


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

C'mon, Rob, lay down some a your Evans-esque stuff on this puppy. I wanna hear.


----------



## Rob (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



NYC Composer @ 20th February 2012 said:


> C'mon, Rob, lay down some a your Evans-esque stuff on this puppy. I wanna hear.



:D 
in another thread I've posted an Evans' solo, have you seen it?


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

More!


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



NYC Composer @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> So the fact that it's only asking for approximately 250 meg of RAM on my Mac Pro with all three mic positions indicates something is messed up? Strange-it doesn't ask for any missing samples, nor are any notes not sounding.


If it doesn't ask for missing samples, it should be fine! Maybe your preload buffer is set to a lower value than mine, who knows.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



gregjazz @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> NYC Composer @ Mon Feb 20 said:
> 
> 
> > So the fact that it's only asking for approximately 250 meg of RAM on my Mac Pro with all three mic positions indicates something is messed up? Strange-it doesn't ask for any missing samples, nor are any notes not sounding.
> ...



I think it probably is-I had that revelation today. Mine is set as low as I could go-maybe 60, maybe lower. I'll check tonight, thanks.


----------



## nickhmusic (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Thank you Marius for this review of both pianos.

Being a piano player myself, I have to say I was lulled into a dream state by not only the sound of these unique sample libraries - but by your ace playing! 

Now, which one? Wait, I'll just steal Rob's idea and buy them both I think.

Thanks again for the head to head.

N


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Absolutely loving this piano! It's fantastic. I will say though, regarding the tape samples, that I wouldn't mind seeing the distortion backed off a bit on the top end velocity samples - it's just a bit too much in my opinion. That isn't to say wether or not that's natural or not, it just is too hot.


----------



## maest (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Sorry I should have posted about this earlier - 

I first wanted to say I am incredibly pleased by the outcome of this piano, and greatly humbled and appreciate all of your feedback. I was honored when the "Mikes" asked me to take this task on. When I first built it - I was in my room till 3am playing it - and that was before the scripting came in... 

There were many, many choices I wrestled on such as cutting heads and releases, phase aligning mics... and all the things that could be done with the piano and tried many things until arriving to what you have now. But let's just say - I went so far to keep this piano 96khz through the entire processes, so all of my cuts could be done on a very specific transient, (granted this was very time-consuming and quite possibly un-necessary) AND I DO NOT WANT A DISCUSSION HERE ABOUT 48k vs 96k - I have noticed a transient, timing difference and since I had the option - I went with it, to get the cleanest, most sample accurate cuts - It's not a gimmick, it's the truth... 

So, I cut where I could hear the movement of the hammers, the skin on the keys and the felt striking the string, granted most of that happens so fast (10-20ms), but it is what gives the feel of this piano. Any attempt to cut into this - drastically cut back the feel of the piano. So, yes - to those wanting the direct transient response - there will be the tiniest bit of lag of the hammer moving as with all real pianos. 

AND IF you have ONLY the surround mics up - THERE WILL BE MASSIVE LAG!!! - I do not believe in phase aligning the samples like this, it destroys the capture of the room and the space this piano is in (also it introduces combing issues)

Here are the track pre-delays I would use (if you chose just one mic):

Close - ~20ms
Room ~25ms
Surround ~40ms

This will get you to the primary bit of the sound without chopping it off... 

If you really can feel the 20ms + the ~2-42 ms your sound card adds, I apologize for the inconvenience to those that have lag problems, but I have always wanted a piano that had this feel to it, and with Tim Starnes beautiful capture and MB's playing I could finally have something I have been missing from the consumer libraries. 

FYI - if you trigger two sounds at the same time it takes about 10-12ms to hear an actual flam, so yes to those playing back to back two pianos playing at once (say 8Dio with Blue) - adjust your track delays to compensate. THEN you will have your double piano concerto for one piano you are programming play back quite nicely. 

Hope this helps some of you...

Now back to my regular scheduled maintenance of a library... 

-Sam


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



mikebarry @ Sun Feb 19 said:


> that is strange I find no latency. But sam carefully cut each sample in the same manner he does for hz. He was adamant about having the hammer sound.
> 
> Just for the record everything was consistently 20ms - so that is all we are talking about here.



I haven't noticed any latency that may interfere with playing this lib.
Extra computer latency may be the culprit here...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



nickhmusic @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> Thank you Marius for this review of both pianos.
> 
> Being a piano player myself, I have to say I was lulled into a dream state by not only the sound of these unique sample libraries - but by your ace playing!
> 
> ...




Just today - thinking the cue would be best served with BLUE when 1928 was EVEN better. Tomorrow will likely be visa versa. Get both if at all possible - they really are unique to each other.


----------



## Cinesamples (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



maest @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> Sorry I should have posted about this earlier -
> 
> I first wanted to say I am incredibly pleased by the outcome of this piano, and greatly humbled and appreciate all of your feedback. I was honored when the "Mikes" asked me to take this task on. When I first built it - I was in my room till 3am playing it - and that was before the scripting came in...
> 
> ...



Welcome Sam Estes to VI-Control! Anyone who is interested in sampling should listen to Sam.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Yes, for those who don't know Sam controls HZ's personal libraries and is probably one of the ten most knowledgable samplists to walk the earth.

Hopefully he will post here often.


----------



## maest (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

<blushes> Aww... not sure about 1 of the 10... there are plenty of great samplists out there... many who are on this forum!!! 

Hopefully some great new creative music will come out of this inspiration of this piano! 

Keep sending the demos!!! I am enjoying them!

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Here is my Wynton kelly solo transcription
direct signal - in amazing mono.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F37400181&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Nice job. What were the other settings-mic position, 'verb, eq?


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

It will be a patch in the update. But basically what is happening is all stock.

We took the microphone closest to the keyboard put it in true mono left. + reverb is in stereo, I think this is how it was on the date.

So close mic vintage + surround mic a touch + stock reverb included = magic 50's


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

CineSamples are you open to backing off the tape distorted samples in the high velocity range? Or at least including the option or a way to replace those samples with samples that do not distort?

I would understand if not, but the tape samples just sound SO amazing as they are warm through out, it's just that distortion bugs me. I dig distortion when desired as an effect but not to have it there all the time when you are doing some leads and stabs in jazz.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Yes I am almost certain we will do this and release it as a free update. I found an old colleague of mine with the right gear - should commence soon.


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Brilliant!


----------



## re-peat (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Yes, a welcome plan. 
I only wonder, Mike, how you intend to do this and what ‘the right gear’ for the job might be. Cause if, as you said earlier, the tape samples are the result of the piano being recorded straight onto tape — and not, like I suggested, the result of post-processing the direct (non tape) samples by re-recording them onto tape, or through some tape-simulation device — it seems to me that there’s very little that can be done to decrease, let alone remove, the distortion in those high-velocity tape-samples, no?

_


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



re-peat @ Wed Feb 22 said:


> Yes, a welcome plan.
> I only wonder, Mike, how you intend to do this and what ‘the right gear’ for the job might be. Cause if, as you said earlier, the tape samples are the result of the piano being recorded straight onto tape — and not, like I suggested, the result of post-processing the direct (non tape) samples by re-recording them onto tape, or through some tape-simulation device — it seems to me that there’s very little that can be done to decrease, let alone remove, the distortion in those high-velocity tape-samples, no?
> 
> _



It's a fair question - I remember asking for a non-distorted tape version a couple of weeks ago and simultaneously wondering how they could do it.

Options I guess are - 1) use processing to remove some of the distortion effects (I'm occasionally staggered by what spectral touchup can do these days). 2) eliminate the loudest layer on all affected samples 3) process the non-taped version to sound LIKE the taped version, and just use those for the loudest samples.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

I wondered the same. I was guessing in the same direction as Guy-remove the top layer.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

I am gonna have the engineer rebounce the entire tape again. Pretty much feed the direct samples into the tape and re-capture. Same thing which happened on the date with Tim. We are going to back off the gain though.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

So basically, you're going to use the ultimate tape simulator-tape?


----------



## lee (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



mikebarry @ Wed Feb 22 said:


> ...feed the direct samples into the tape...



Seems like real tape to me!


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

yeh no plug ins - real 2" tape. 

The piano deserves that.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



mikebarry @ Wed Feb 22 said:


> I am gonna have the engineer rebounce the entire tape again. Pretty much feed the direct samples into the tape and re-capture. Same thing which happened on the date with Tim. We are going to back off the gain though.



Hardcore! You guys rock. Surely you'll only need to redo the fffs though? (the thought of all that re-editing, yikes!)


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



noiseboyuk @ Wed Feb 22 said:


> mikebarry @ Wed Feb 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I am gonna have the engineer rebounce the entire tape again. Pretty much feed the direct samples into the tape and re-capture. Same thing which happened on the date with Tim. We are going to back off the gain though.
> ...



The tone matching would be challenging if only one layer was redone..


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Wow - now that is some commitment to doing things right. Bravo CineSamples!

Like I said, I could live with it, but as you said Mike, the piano deserves it. So very happy you all recognize or at least agree with the majority to do this.

EDIT: Only wish Native Instruments wouldn't require there to be some sort of fee or whatever it is that let's developers make a Library out of the instrument. I sure would love to see this have it's own home in my Libraries tab in Kontakt with all my other instruments.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Do you know the Quick Load feature in Kontakt?


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Oh yes and it's fine, Im a graphic designer and like seeing all my instruments with graphical library covers. Makes me feel like I'm really taking a instrument/product off the shelf to use.

That said, I think Kontact could update their UI!


----------



## stargazer (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Love the tone of this piano, please do an update with a few xtra velocity layers.


----------



## yellowstudio (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



doubleattack @ Fri 17 Feb said:


> Here some greatings from Bach - Town Leipzig with Praeludium f-moll (BWV 881) on the Piano in Blue...
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/doubleattack/bachpraeludiumfmoll



Right before the 1:00 mark: ouch! Did you bang your DAW into the red there? Or is that soundclouds fault? (Because it looks like there still would be some headroom).

so long
Andreas


----------



## yellowstudio (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

One more question: That noise floor buildup...am I right in assuming that it has to do with the "tape" samples? It's really distracting in the "Danny Boy" demo for example, not so much because of the noise floor itself, but because it changes, of course, in relation to the number of notes played. 

Is there an internal possibility for noise reduction? In the walkthrough video I saw a control being adjusted that changed the volume of the tape noise while no notes were played.

There was a comparison audio example between 1928 and PIB in the 1928 scoring Piano thread (highlighting the dynamic variations in 1928 in contrast to PIB), and the PIB example (both played at velocity=40) was much noisier than the 1928 example.

Also: What's happening at the end of the ShroominLove demo? Right at the 2:00 mark, is that some release samples being triggered? 

I hope I'm not exposing my incompetence too much here, asking stupid questions. The sound and character of the instrument are absolutely lovely and I don't mean to disrespect Cinesamples at all, those are just things that struck me upon hearing the demos.

so long
Andreas


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



yellowstudio @ Fri 24 Feb said:


> doubleattack @ Fri 17 Feb said:
> 
> 
> > Here some greatings from Bach - Town Leipzig with Praeludium f-moll (BWV 881) on the Piano in Blue...
> ...



No, that's the tape-saturation on the higher velocity layers. :wink: Couldn't resist to use it, even it's little bit too much distortion...Nice that it will be re-done.


----------



## yellowstudio (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Yeah I hadn't heard anything that drastic in the other demos. Also Piets links a few pages back go to a 404 page for me, but I have to agree...that's just nasty. Anyway, it's been discussed at length and there will be a remedy soon, I didn't want to pour salt into the wounds of Mike and Mike...That just leaves my questions about the noise. If that has been discussed before as well and I'm simply too dense to find it, somebody might point me in the right direction, that would be much appreciated.

so long
Andreas


----------



## tfishbein82 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

I love this piano overall. B5 around velocity 40 has a recording artifact. Sounds like maybe a pedal noise, which really sticks out, especially on quiet passages and repeated notes.


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

This is a little Test I played with "Piano in Blue" (Please bear with me I'm by no means a piano player (and I'm pretty sure you will hear that  ))

I mainly selected PiB's main microphone, a little room mic and put it through Vienna MIR Pro (Teldex venue, quite close to the mic) and final reverb is QL Spaces (one of the large Piano Spaces)

[flash width=300 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F37768011[/flash]


Marco


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

It's nicely done for shure, Marco, and sounds great of course. Maybe the unique sound of the Piano gets a little bit lost in the bloomy reverb(s) :D 
But works for this style too as I can see. I've tryed out the other studio venues in MIR for the Piano (using the baked in ambient room mic) - even wonderful. 
(I didn't so for the Bach piece. That's just right out of the box for good reasons.)


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your honest opinion! I'm a "reverb fetishist" - Hope the uniqueness of this piano still shines through a bit 

Marco


----------



## IFM (Mar 2, 2012)

Well I hit the BUY button but the link for the Instrument File is broken. :( I've sent in an email and support ticket. 
Chris


----------



## shakuman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Hello Mike! Pls. check my ticket #714177, I wish there's a quick response from the support!

Shakuman.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

So here's my contribution to the demo pool-some meanderings going nowhere in particular-

http://www.ljnmusicandsound.com/2012/im-blue-ish/

Direct, no reverb, combo of room and surround mics, top layer of velocity removed from my file (it just sounds too pointed to me somehow). I messed with the filter a bit-that seems really important to the sound, and I think I will feel differently about it each time I use PIB, as small increments change the sound a LOT.

Anyway, I'm still searching for that classic sound in my head. I feel pretty certain it's in this piano, but personally, I haven't gotten there quite yet. I don't think there was any reverb on those early 50's recordings, though.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

You know, I'm about as straight as it comes, but right now, if the two Mikes were in my studio, I would kiss them! What a gorgeous, inspiring instrument!!! Thanks for making writing music that much easier. =o

PS: I tell you what, Mike B.: the Rangers can have the cup! *






* in 2016


----------



## Niah (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Is there a release knob on this one? It doesn't seem so from the video.

I'm not really used to play with a sustain pedal, I know this is cheating and all but I'm really used to just play like this.

Also an attack knob would be cool since I'm also used to do this with other piano libraries.


----------



## George Caplan (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



NYC Composer @ Sat Mar 03 said:


> So here's my contribution to the demo pool-some meanderings going nowhere in particular-
> 
> http://www.ljnmusicandsound.com/2012/im-blue-ish/




nice larry. very nice.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Thanks goerge-just a bit of blather, really, but I find the sound of Blue pretty inspirational. Here's something a bit more fully formed-I wonder if anyone can discern the original inspiration.. :wink: 

http://www.ljnmusicandsound.com/2012/many-miles-to-go/


----------



## ryanstrong (May 24, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Hey Mikes - any word on the update to this library?


----------



## michael c (May 25, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

I use this piano for almost everything but pop pieces. Very nice. After owning it for awhile now though, I do feel there certainly is a 'lag' when playing it. I know this has been discussed, but of all my VI instruments, this certainly has the most noticeable delay in feel/touch......


----------



## gregjazz (May 25, 2012)

As a pianist myself (I have my degree in Jazz performance on the piano), I actually barely notice the lag. Honestly, I think one of the things that gives the piano library so much life is because of the careful inclusion of pre-roll in the samples--especially in the lower dynamics. Of course, you need to make sure your audio interface's latency is set as low as possible. While the sample library's pre-roll is very minimal, it can compound with your audio interface's latency to create more noticeable lag.


----------



## tfishbein82 (May 25, 2012)

gregjazz @ Fri May 25 said:


> As a pianist myself (I have my degree in Jazz performance on the piano), I actually barely notice the lag. Honestly, I think one of the things that gives the piano library so much life is because of the careful inclusion of pre-roll in the samples--especially in the lower dynamics. Of course, you need to make sure your audio interface's latency is set as low as possible. While the sample library's pre-roll is very minimal, it can compound with your audio interface's latency to create more noticeable lag.


Although Greg may be biased having programmed the piano, I completely agree. I've been playing piano for almost 26 years and I barely notice the lag. I think the instrument responds quite naturally. In fact, when I tried playing Pianoteq after exclusively playing P in B for the last several weeks, I found the response rather jarring and a little unrealistic.


----------



## michael c (May 25, 2012)

tfishbein82 @ Fri May 25 said:


> gregjazz @ Fri May 25 said:
> 
> 
> > As a pianist myself (I have my degree in Jazz performance on the piano), I actually barely notice the lag. Honestly, I think one of the things that gives the piano library so much life is because of the careful inclusion of pre-roll in the samples--especially in the lower dynamics. Of course, you need to make sure your audio interface's latency is set as low as possible. While the sample library's pre-roll is very minimal, it can compound with your audio interface's latency to create more noticeable lag.
> ...



Again, I use the piano all the time and really like the sound of it in a track. You guys did a terrific job on this.

I'm actually NOT a pianist, but I do notice the lag and when I hire piano players to play the more legit or difficult stuff on sessions here, they always mention the delay and lag. We run a ProTools HD TDM system and the buffer at 64 samples, so I never notice any lag usually. I've never thought of myself as particularly fussy on delay/lag time on VIs. 

Just my opinion as a working composer/musician who does this all day long. I do recommend this piano and like how it sounds in a lot of tracks I have used it on....


----------



## mikebarry (May 25, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Regarding the update the re-bounced tape mix is finished so we aren't far away at this point from offering the update to the tape sound.

We are also going to fix a small issue with release samples.

With the lag just want to say that there is no programming lag built in, don't want to pull the "i am pianist card" but let me say this. There is a "acoustic lag built in" and by that I mean when using the far mics, the moment you touch the key on your midi keyboard, Kontakt will play the sample start uncorrected for the distance the sound travels to the far mics. So when you strike a key there is a latency as the sound travels from the piano to the mic - as in a natural acoustic environment. So if you wanted to use only the far mics it might be better to track with the close mics.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## michael c (May 25, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

I haven't really used the far mics yet in a track though it is a nice option to have. I record live musicians over here so I do understand micing concepts.

Very nice sounding piano VI at a pretty terrific price. 

Thanks!


----------



## mikebarry (May 25, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Hmm I just dont see the lag. I played all those classical demos in live and experienced no lag at all. Usually if there is lag enough it just disheartens me enough to not finish the piece but I felt like I was playing a real piano with this. Not sure what could be causing your lag.


----------



## ryanstrong (May 25, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



mikebarry @ Fri May 25 said:


> Regarding the update the re-bounced tape mix is finished so we aren't far away at this point from offering the update to the tape sound.
> 
> We are also going to fix a small issue with release samples.



Stoked!!

I've not noticed a lag that has hindered my writing or playing experience at all.

The Piano In Blue is one of the best piano sample libraries out there when it comes to having a classic authentic sound that is unmatched when it comes to this style of a piano.


----------



## Steve Steele (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*



CineSamples @ Sat Feb 18 said:


> adg21 @ Sat Feb 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Huge fan of Cinesamples but found this piano a disappointment.
> ...



I would like some kind of options for latency control. I'm a recent purchaser of Piano In Blue and I find that if I'm in a situation where I record piano tracks later in the session where I need to set buffer sizes high in my DAW, the it becomes very noticeable and almost unusable. I know there are workarounds for this (turning off instruments, bouncing etc..) but this really slows down my workflow, and PIB is the only instrument I have that has this latency delay. I for one would like the option. Love the piano though. A bit of a noise floor to it, but that kinda of goes with this instrument. So no big deal. $99 is a great deal. Thanks for keeping it that way!


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

The promised improvements in this product never came out, did they? Bigger fish to fry.

it's part of a larger lesson-better like what you buy, because it may never be modified-or modified MUCH later.


----------



## Niah (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



NYC Composer @ Fri Aug 03 said:


> The promised improvements in this product never came out, did they?
> 
> .



Hi Larry what sort of improvements were you hoping for on this product?

I for one asked here if it was possible to add a release control knob but never got an answer... :|


----------



## 667 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Released! ONLY $99)*

I agree about the sample latency. When working at low latencies it's fine but as you get up to 512 or 1024 samples it's a bit too much. Cinesamples has a point that there is latency in a real piano as the hammer swings to hit the string--- but when using a midi keyboard that "key press hammer swing" sample doesn't play until after a user has already completely depressed the key, effectively doubling the "key press" latency... it's only a few ms but annoying at large buffers for sure.

That said, this is still my favourite piano library by significant margin just for its sound.

And as for updates, check their twitter, "coming soon": http://twitter.com/cinesamples/status/2 ... 8192279552


----------



## Ed (Aug 3, 2012)

I quite like the feature though I dont have the piano yet, you could enable it during mixdown and add some delay compensation to make up the latency. 

Blake Robinson on YT has done lots of tracks with the piano now that makes me want it, I recommend people go check him out.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



Niah @ Fri Aug 03 said:


> NYC Composer @ Fri Aug 03 said:
> 
> 
> > The promised improvements in this product never came out, did they?
> ...



Quite a deal was made that they were going to re-do the analog patch, as it sounds like digital distortion when you hit it hard.

If it happened, it must have escaped me.


----------



## 667 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



NYC Composer @ Sat Aug 04 said:


> Quite a deal was made that they were going to re-do the analog patch, as it sounds like digital distortion when you hit it hard.
> 
> If it happened, it must have escaped me.


I'm still hoping for this in the update. I like the tape mics but something definitely got hit too hard in that signal chain. Generally when Cinesamples promises something to customers I expect them to deliver so hopefully we'll have them soon.


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



667 @ Sat Aug 04 said:


> I'm still hoping for this in the update. I like the tape mics but something definitely got hit too hard in that signal chain. Generally when Cinesamples promises something to customers I expect them to deliver so hopefully we'll have them soon.


Yup, the samples are being run through tape again at a lower level, so you'll still get the warmth of the tape, but without the tape distortion at high velocities. So Piano in Blue is definitely on track for an update. 

Personally, I like that crunchy distortion, but it's definitely a more specialized tone--a clean tape signal will be more usable.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*



gregjazz @ Sat Aug 04 said:


> 667 @ Sat Aug 04 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still hoping for this in the update. I like the tape mics but something definitely got hit too hard in that signal chain. Generally when Cinesamples promises something to customers I expect them to deliver so hopefully we'll have them soon.
> ...



Greg, not all of us have your gig with Deep Purple! :wink:


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Independently of this reminder it was on the calendar to drop this week - it will do so. Also cineorch getting some new material.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Outstanding, since I own both


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: The Piano In Blue - Cinesamples (Vintage Miles Davis demo added)*

Update is finished and being added to our servers:

- New Tape Samples!
- New "latency" knob

http://soundcloud.com/barry-6-2/waltz-n ... lue-update


----------



## jleckie (Aug 14, 2012)

if i purchase now will i get the updated version?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Mikes and Greg, looking forward to both! 

I think a slightly less distorted/saturated tone on PIB is the way to go. My personal rule of thumb with these kinds of things is generally to dial in a setting that sounds good and then scale back ever so slightly to be sure I'm not overdoing it. I'm not saying that rule should apply to everyone and not even saying that that rule is perhaps even good. 

BUT... especially in the case of this very special instrument I think it's better to err on the side of "caution" as it were. As it is PIB is fantastic and I expect that now it is even better.

Anyway: thanks!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 15, 2012)

jleckie @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> if i purchase now will i get the updated version?



Purchasing right now at 3:09pmPST you will get the current version. Then you will receive a link for the updated version once we have integrated onto the server and watermarking system.

MP


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 15, 2012)

Wes Antczak @ Tue Aug 14 said:


> Thanks Mikes and Greg, looking forward to both!
> 
> I think a slightly less distorted/saturated tone on PIB is the way to go. My personal rule of thumb with these kinds of things is generally to dial in a setting that sounds good and then scale back ever so slightly to be sure I'm not overdoing it. I'm not saying that rule should apply to everyone and not even saying that that rule is perhaps even good.
> 
> ...



Agreed Wes, I think you're gonna like the new tape samples.
Fun process... required getting a new reel of tape, shipping it back to our engineers in New York, running the entire 12-hour ProTools session through the tape machine (for each mic position separately), then recutting, denoising on each independent sample with Izotope RX (the non-tape too), sample-replace, additional scripting.
Special thanks to Sam Estes for devoting over 80 hours to this big update.

Wait until you see what we're doing for the rest of our product line. 

MP


----------



## jleckie (Aug 15, 2012)

CineSamples @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> jleckie @ Tue Aug 14 said:
> 
> 
> > if i purchase now will i get the updated version?
> ...



ty.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
I'm going to buy PIB tonight before the sale ends but I only want to dl & install the newer revised library.
If I purchase today,how long do you think I will have to wait to get the new version and only install it once? 
Also will there be some kind of announcement from Cinesamples stating the new version is now available?
Thanks,
KG


----------



## playz123 (Aug 15, 2012)

Under the Soundcloud file: "Feels like your back in 1959!"

I hope not! My back was very smooth back then, and very tiny and...What? Oh sorry, you probably mean "you're back in 1959"? Okay then..._never mind!_
--- Roseanne Roseannadanna, 2012


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 15, 2012)

kgdrum @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> Hi,
> I'm going to buy PIB tonight before the sale ends but I only want to dl & install the newer revised library.
> If I purchase today,how long do you think I will have to wait to get the new version and only install it once?
> Also will there be some kind of announcement from Cinesamples stating the new version is now available?
> ...



New update Friday at the latest. It will be ready to go tonight, but I want to test this new watermarking/update system so that it is flawless and no headaches for you guys.

Just have your email and order ID ready to input into the site. And it will give you the links automatically.

We'll announce here, and Facebook, twitter and via email.

MP


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 15, 2012)

Great! 
Will buy it now!
Thanks for the quick reply.
KG


----------



## Marius Masalar (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't wait for the update, guys, this piano rocks.  

I wanted to post a recent cue that has PiB all over it to help give another example for last-minute people who are still on the fence, but I'm not allowed, so instead I ran an old public Jordan Rudess MIDI through and...well, you can hear for yourselves:

http://d.pr/a/ASEw

You're hearing Piano in Blue's Room mics with a bit of close and some of the built-in verb, running through a touch of FabFilter Saturn for saturation and PSP VintageWarmer for some extra mojo before ending up in a Spaces impulse (one of the NY Piano halls).

I didn't tweak the MIDI to suit the piano's dynamics response, so it's a bit spikey here and there, but it doesn't bother me too much.

Btw, I finally grabbed CineBells yesterday — surprisingly deep & versatile sounds!


----------



## benmrx (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm definately on the fence with PiB. Not that I don't think it sounds amazing, it's just that I'm not really a piano player. My main use would be in orchestral mockups where the playing really isn't even suppose to be all that complex, but sit nicely playing a motif along with small - medium orchestration. 

Something like the intro to Forrest Gump is coming to mind.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 15, 2012)

OK
I bought it and received the email with the dl links.
So......
just to make sure I understand this fully(I am a drummer) 

If I wait until Friday or whenever you announce the update,these links I received tonight, will they be the correct updated links? 
Or will you be sending out new links?
As I haven't dl'ed, installed or authorized yet,I'm not totally clear on the complete process & procedure. 
I guess what I'm trying to ask is will I be notified even though I'm not actually a registered user yet? 
Again thanks for having this great sale!
Regards,
KG


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 15, 2012)

kgdrum @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> OK
> I bought it and received the email with the dl links.
> So......
> just to make sure I understand this fully(I am a drummer)
> ...



Hi KG,
Thanks! Those links are for the current version. When the update site is live, you'll just input your info, and get the new links there.
We can walk you through it when it is live. [email protected]
Standby.
MP


----------



## HDJK (Aug 16, 2012)

Mathazzar @ Thu Aug 16 said:


> Can't wait for the update, guys, this piano rocks.



+88 :wink: 

I've only played around with it a bit so far (just bought it in the sale), but it's already one of my favorite piano VIs.


----------

